# ZETA WEST CLINIC



## Sahera (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi all my Fertility Friends
My husband and i have been trying to have a baby since 12 years. We have had 2 IVFs using the ICSI technique.  One on the NHS and the second at Care Manchester both were failures/unsuccessful.
We are considering having investigations and hopefully an IVF with the new Dr George at the Zita West clinic in London.  We saw the lady herself Zita West for a consultation in January and she gave us hope that her Dr George is a very good and has high success rates as we were originally going to ARGC also in London.
We have an appointment for a consultation end of march to see Dr George which i am looking forward to.
Can anybody advise me of this Dr if they have had investigations or successful results from this Dr George.  He has only joined Zita West in September 2011.

Sahera


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF Sahera ! There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

Have a look at the London boards 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0 and you will see a thread for the Zita West clinic 

Here are some other links I think you may find helpful

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertility. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. 
Chat room: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck! 








Pinkcat


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Sahera,

Isn't this the new programme at Zita West that only started this past autumn? And they have reported some incredibly high success rates, like 5 out of the 7 got pg in the first round? Or is it just Chinese whispers...

If you can't find anyone here who has gone through IVF at ZW, then it's probably because the clinic hasn't offered the service for long - though they are well known for nutrition, supplements & acupuncture of course. You might want to look for threads on Care Nottingham, as Dr George Ndukwe used to work there.

ARGC is one of the top clinics in the UK, if not THE top one, even when they specialise in difficult cases (like me). Their waiting lists are long though for initial appointment, and their fees on the top range too.

Best of luck to you, you've been waiting for sooo long!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Sahera,

Thank you for your message the other day - hope I answered some of your questions.    

Vertigo - Yes it is true, 11 out of 13 of us got BFP's on the very first cycle at the ZW clinic - sadly I was one of the two who didn't but I am starting again at the end of the month, so fingers crossed!

George was recommended to me by a friend of a friend who had a successful IVF cycle with him, resulting in twins, after 5 failed cycles elsewhere.  I went to see him in at CARE Notts and changed clinics to ZW London when he moved.  It was a real bonus for me as I live in Herts so is much easier to get to.

There are lots of lovely ladies on the ZW thread, all at different stages of IF/IVF, if you want to come and join us   

Emz xx


----------

